# Pitzaguy



## Pitzaguy (Aug 18, 2011)

Hello gentlemen,
i just bought a gravely 16g professional. My model # is 987070, serial #005784. It has a 16hp vanguard motor installed. Can anybody tell me what year it was built???it's a newer onE. Are they any count with that engine or should i have held out for a kohler///
thanks,
bill a. 
Charleston,wv


----------



## Richard-tx (Jan 30, 2011)

I personally won't have a Kohler on any of my 4 wheel tractors. I had a few Kohlers on tractors that I bought and I got rid of all of the Kohler engines including the twin cylinder Magnum. Why? Parts prices are too high and the design is less than optimal.

Yours is one of the last 4 wheel tractors made by Gravely.

I have a 16hp Vanguard on a Gravely two wheel tractor. So far it has been a good engine. Valve adjustments are tricky and starter replacement is a challenge but other than that, the 16hp Vanguard has been good. I do like how that V twin engine sounds. It is very smooth.


----------

